# Feast - SSBHM/FFA tumblr



## FatManRocks (Oct 14, 2013)

I started a tumblr blog this weekend called FEAST, all about fat men and ffa's. I'll be posting pics and art, fiction, recipes, musings and advice, etc. Take a look and say hi!

:eat2: FEAST


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm not pointing fingers, as they're reblogs from another tumblr.... but I think there's some pictures on there that don't have the original person's permission to be shared.


----------



## freakyfred (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah I see those too. That shit ain't right.


----------



## Tiffany08 (Jan 14, 2014)

fatmanrocks i LOVE your Tumblr page alot of super sexy fat men!


----------



## ITheFire (Jan 18, 2014)

OMG. This totally made my life. Thank you! <3 <3 <3


----------

